# All white female???



## PureDominanceKennels (Jun 29, 2008)

We're looking for a pure white female.. what would be a good bloodline, and does n-e one know where we can get one?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

PureDominanceKennels said:


> We're looking for a pure white female.. what would be a good bloodline, and does n-e one know where we can get one?


Well just to give you some food for thought:
No reputable breeders I know specifically are breeding for color alone. It is also not the best idea to go looking for a dog based solely on color.

Unless you are planning on keeping her inside I would suggest not getting an all white dog they almost always have more sensitive skin and also are more prone to sunburn.
Many of course not all though pure white APBTs or even those with a lot of white also have can have poor pigment, can sometimes be deaf and even have vision issues or blue eyes. In UKC blue eyes is a fault.
http://www.apbtconformation.com/NEECF.htm

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Well, my first thought is that you can probably find a white female in rescue. But if you're looking for one for breeding, I can't help you there, because as Patch said, reputable breeders don't select their stock based on color. Good luck in your search.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> Well, my first thought is that you can probably find a white female in rescue. But if you're looking for one for breeding, I can't help you there, because as Patch said, reputable breeders don't select their stock based on color. Good luck in your search.


My thoughts exactly. Surely you don't intend to breed so I'd check the recues and shelters in your area. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

You should be able to find a white pup in the shelter easily. You just have to look, and you might have to drive a little out of your way. There are sooo many pitties in shelters, even young puppies. Petfinder.com is a great place to start looking.

Reputable breeders do not breed for color. Just like the others said. 

I've seen a lot of websites, and most just dont have whites. Not sure exaclty why, but they aren't as common as the other colors. I have a male that is predominantly white, but all of his siblings were tan or brindle... out of 13 puppies.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Reputable breeders dont breed for color?Easy now folks with red nosed dogs,selecting for the trait they enjoy color wise,people in glass house's...*


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

cane76 said:


> *Reputable breeders dont breed for color?Easy now folks with red nosed dogs,selecting for the trait they enjoy color wise,people in glass house's...*


 LOL look closer at my quote


> No reputable breeders I know specifically are breeding for color *alone*


 that one extra word that I bolded makes a HUGE difference.:cheers:

Having a color preference is not a bad thing; however, putting a color preference above and beyond everything else, certainly is a major issue in my book...

Hope that explains betterup:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

cane76 said:


> *Reputable breeders dont breed for color?Easy now folks with red nosed dogs,selecting for the trait they enjoy color wise,people in glass house's...*


But would those people select a dog for breeding just because its a rednose dog? If you're picking from a consistent litter where the pups are all similar, there's no reason you can't pick the color you like the best. But pick the right-colored pup over the well-bred, correct pup? No. You knew what we meant, Mr. Devil's Avocate.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> But would those people select a dog for breeding just because its a rednose dog? If you're picking from a consistent litter where the pups are all similar, there's no reason you can't pick the color you like the best. But pick the right-colored pup over the well-bred, correct pup? No. You knew what we meant, Mr. Devil's Avocate.


:woof: Exactly!:woof:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

yes i knew what you guys were talking about,duh.,j/k..
I just knew you two really have a thing for the red nose dogs,i couldnt help it.
Personaly i do not know of one kennel breeding all white dogs,as patch already stated all white dogs are prone to health issues,although not all the time mind you.
Get a dogo or a american bulldog,those dogs are white most the times,dogos all the time besides patches of black occasionaly.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

It almost kills me to do this....
Here's a few

http://www.ragingstormkennel.com/puppiesforsale2.htm

http://www.ragingstormkennel.com/puppiesforsale3.htm

http://thebullyhouse.net/pitbullbreedings/produced.html


----------



## SilverMarble (Jun 21, 2008)

*white pit bull*

Working in rescue, I've seen several pure white pitties come through. One was a six month old female with some pretty severe skin issues who was adopted to someone who keeps her inside except to go potty.

The second was one that I got out of a litter of 3 that were all 2 weeks old. She grew up healthy and happy, so it goes to show that you can find white pit bulls in rescue fairly easily.










--Jess


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I rest my case. Reputable breeders don't breed for color.


----------



## SilverMarble (Jun 21, 2008)

billyjoe said:


> those are not pure whites. I have pure whites and they are not fixed so you can breed them. Mine are big and strong. The few we had with skin problems are taken out of the breeding stock.


Two brown markings the size of a half dollar dont count towards a dog being white or not white in my personal opinion, and the first dog was a purely white dog, I just dont have a picture of her. Also, I was not insinuating that the dog on the right was a white dog, only the dog on the left. .

Pitties are the most prevalent breed of dog in rescues across the country, and they come in every size shape and color. I'm not opposed to breeders, as I plan to get a pup from a breeder in the near future, but I do feel like if all people want is a loving pet, rescues can be a very real option.

Butting out before I stray too far from the original topic!! carry on!

--Jess


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> I rest my case. Reputable breeders don't breed for color.


yes!!!!!!!!!!!!good one..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

billyjoe said:


> what are you talking about huh!!!!! you have blues and you know you will breed them out. as far as history on the pits they were breed for fighting!!!! Now they are shit they do not let them fight anymore. most pits are kept outside in a kennel or tied up do you know why........ because they are chewers and will ruin your house why do you think they are NOT used as police dogs.....................TOO DUMB....NOT PROTECTIVE>>>>>>>>>> just shit dogs for shit people-low life with no money----drug dealers---losers who can not afford a real dog


That's actually not true. More police are using pit bulls these days. They make excellent police dogs.

http://www.kold.com/Global/story.asp?S=8151222
http://www.lawdogsusa.org/home.html

And for the record, they are VERY intelligent, but very stubborn. I would expect someone who breeds dogs to at least have some sort of appreciation for what you are peddling. I would assume from your statements that you keep your dogs in a kennel with no exercise or affection and let them out only to breed. You're nothing more than a puppy mill, and you really don't belong here at Go Pit Bull where we actually have a love and appreciation for these dogs.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I smell a troll...


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> I smell a troll...


yeah they tend to skip on the deoderant


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sydney said:


> yeah they tend to skip on the deoderant


:rofl:  :flush:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

billyjoe said:


> what do you mean troll? I am just telling you the truth about the breed. why do you think the american public wants the breed banned. There is a reason so wise up they will be gone soon. How come no other breed is being banned????? answer that smart asses. Again I am making all I can off the blue craze and my pure whites. As far as caring for them They are well fed and are vetted and are all doing well. do not worry about kicking me off the site. You guys can not hear anything about pits that is the truth you only want to stay in your little click. so bye


THEY ARE BANNED IN CERTAIN PLACES BECAUSE OF PEOPLE LIKE YOU. BAD BREEDING BAD OWNERSHIP. YOU TAKE ANY DOG AND BEAT IT AND TREAT IT LIKE SHIT AND IT WILL REACT NOT TO MENTION MANY OF THE DOG ATTACKS THAT ARE BLAMED ON PITBULLS ARE NOT EVEN PITBULLS TO BEGIN WITH. AND ROTS AND GERMAN SHEPS ARE ALSO CONSIDERED AGGRESSIVE DOGS AND ARE BANNED AS WELL IN CERTAIN PLACES. YOUR SO DUMB DUDE. AT LEAST IF YOUR GOING TO ARGUE A POINT BASE IT ON PURE FACTS NOT PERSONAL OPINIONS. YEAH RUN AWAY YOU COWARD YOUR BACKED INTO A CORNER AND WANT TO RUN OUT. I HOPE THE SITE ADMIN HAS YOUR IP AND REPORTS YOU TO THE AUTHORITIES THERE IS KNOW TELLING WHAT THEY WILL FIND AT YOUR PLACE LOOSER


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

billyjoe said:


> those are not pure whites. I have pure whites and they are not fixed so you can breed them. Mine are big and strong. The few we had with skin problems are taken out of the breeding stock.


........Hmmmm I second bahamutt.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

billyjoe said:


> what do you mean troll? I am just telling you the truth about the breed. why do you think the american public wants the breed banned. There is a reason so wise up they will be gone soon. How come no other breed is being banned????? answer that smart asses. Again I am making all I can off the blue craze and my pure whites. As far as caring for them They are well fed and are vetted and are all doing well. do not worry about kicking me off the site. You guys can not hear anything about pits that is the truth you only want to stay in your little click. so bye


Uhm I think you need to check the BSL laws again. There are about 20 breeds on the list.."smart Ass"....well more of the later. You are making all you can? As in breeding purely for money? Thats pretty irresponsible of you. people like YOU are the reason the breed is being banned. I don't think anyone here will miss you. :woof:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

billyjoe said:


> what do you mean troll? I am just telling you the truth about the breed. why do you think the american public wants the breed banned. There is a reason so wise up they will be gone soon. How come no other breed is being banned????? answer that smart asses. Again I am making all I can off the blue craze and my pure whites. As far as caring for them They are well fed and are vetted and are all doing well. do not worry about kicking me off the site. You guys can not hear anything about pits that is the truth you only want to stay in your little click. so bye


Because you're not being a productive member of this community, that makes you a troll..Wise up!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> Because you're not being a productive member of this community, that makes you a troll..Wise up!


God help this person who knows what he/she does with their dogs. Just by the comments they made. The dogs are probably eating and living in their own feces and urine. I don't take it lightly that the dude is selling a dog he can't stand. He probably beats his dogs interbreeds his dogs. Who knows the madness that goes on. He sounds like he has no respect for our breed. So why would he take care of his dogs and make sure they get the proper care they deserve. Sorry but this crap makes my skin boil:curse:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I can only imagine..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> I can only imagine..


           

Sorry for my ranting but this crap really breaks my heart.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry for some missing post, just doing some house cleaning and taking out the trash.:flush:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Sorry for some missing post, just doing some house cleaning and taking out the trash.:flush:


Lol I was wondering why I was missing stuff


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> Lol I was wondering why I was missing stuff


lol... i was a little confused. All I know is my dogs are inside and they don't ruin the house. They knoiw who's boss.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

bullybabe said:


> lol... i was a little confused. All I know is my dogs are inside and they don't ruin the house. They knoiw who's boss.


Seriously! Yeah they are destructive when they are puppies, but so are every other kind of dog! You would think someone who "breeds" dogs would know this. Blech!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*This person is a troll and just trying to anger you,they know the buttons to push like breeding,the blue craze etc..
ban them from the site and leave it at that*


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Sorry for some missing post, just doing some house cleaning and taking out the trash.:flush:


I don't know about you, but I never miss the garbage when I haul it out to the curb. Let the strays come and feed on it. The real bulldogs know where the good food is. :cheers:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bullybabe said:


> lol... i was a little confused. All I know is my dogs are inside and they don't ruin the house. They knoiw who's boss.


I had 3 male and 4 female inside and my house is in one piece lol..

I have had up to 14 dogs before and never a chewed up house.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

i kinda got excited when i saw the name of this thread, man it was all down hill from there. lol. i havent had the slightest problem with my white boy, solid white except for 2 small tick sized spots in fold of his ear. he has gotten more skin spots as he gets older but u can only see that when hes wet. he's mostly an inside dog and yeah u can notice a good wknd in the sun, it looks like hes carrying tomatoes around back there. as to the lady looking for a white pup, pitbeastkennels.com here in arkansas has solid white female with watchdog blood. they are def breeding for the big boys. i saw there ad in the paper and i in no way am vouching for them or their dogs. all i know is whats on the web sight, just tryn to help find a dog a home


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

FOSTER said:


> i kinda got excited when i saw the name of this thread, man it was all down hill from there. lol. i havent had the slightest problem with my white boy, solid white except for 2 small tick sized spots in fold of his ear. he has gotten more skin spots as he gets older but u can only see that when hes wet. he's mostly an inside dog and yeah u can notice a good wknd in the sun, it looks like hes carrying tomatoes around back there. as to the lady looking for a white pup, pitbeastkennels.com here in arkansas has solid white female with watchdog blood. they are def breeding for the big boys. i saw there ad in the paper and i in no way am vouching for them or their dogs. all i know is whats on the web sight, just tryn to help find a dog a home


Our dog Brutus is mostly white w/ just a Brindle patch over one eye, he has freckles UNDER his coat that come and go the more sun he gets. Just like people. Same thing when Bru gets wet, he almost looks naked LOL


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

ha exactly. lets just hope we dont get puppy porn started. lmao


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

When looking for solid white dogs I always recomend baer tests done as deafness can be a be a problem. Deaf or unilat deaf dogs should Never be used in a breeding program so testing should be a must. 

Hey folks don't send people to dogos when they are looking for pit bulls...they may get more than they bargained for. Dogos can be a bit more primitive and aggressive than the pits.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Nothing primitave about an APBT. Probably the breed that farthest from its wild roots if you think about it.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah my pits can turn on and get nuts....... but the dogos kill and eat things that are small and furry!...lol :hammer:

The dummies caught and ate the head off a skunk yesterday!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sampsons Dad said:


> kill and eat things that are small and furry!...lol


Sounds like every dog I know.lol


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The pits I have will "play" tug of war but wont eat the poor unlucky vermin.
The dogos will eat just about anything!


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

my sisters boyfriend has a all white pit with blue eye that he is giving up do want me to talk to him for u she has papers but i have never seen the dog becase she up state but he has never said any thing was wrong with her


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

puppyfind.com is a great site.. ive seen alot off all whites there


----------

